# Alternative Grips & Mags for PT 940.



## MR FEDZ (Dec 23, 2009)

Howdy eveyone. Just joined the forum and loving it. Two questions-

1) Is there another mag with more round capacity that would fit the PT 940 instead of the stock 10 round ? 

2) I've been searching for rubber grips but it seems all I find is the pearl white and wood grips for this gun.

Any help i would appreciate.


----------



## MR FEDZ (Dec 23, 2009)

Nobody ?


----------

